
Mosquitoes Changed Everything - lelf
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/08/05/how-mosquitoes-changed-everything
======
Scoundreller
So what’s the harm if we create a swarm of mutant mosquitoes that kill off the
rest over time, crashing the population permanently?

What predators will be harmed and which others will fill up the new niche?

